# Dough Therometer???



## DanMcG (Apr 3, 2011)

today I did a simple recipe for some hot dog buns and when all said and done the directions said to "_*bake for 20 minutes or until internal temp of the bread reaches 190°F( A dough thermometer takes the guess work out of this)"*_

Well I figured that my et73 would work good enough so after 12 minutes I stuck it in the bread and it was at the 190° temp that was recommended, which by the looks of the dough it was too soon. and then it quickly shot up and went to 211° and stayed there till I pulled them after 18 minutes, when they looked good on the outside.
After thinking about it I'm guessing that the et73 was reading the steam in the baking bread. Which leads me to my question........Is there something special about a dough thermometer? and also, going by internal temp is a first for me, but is this normal. I've never done much baking.
Thanks for any input, Dan   

/ message  sig


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

From everything I have read, the instant read thermometer works the same as a dough thermometer. Most of the bread sites recommend it use -


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2011)

Dan, From what I understand, Bread is like good beef. Take it out and let it finish cooking at rest. Maybe that is why the 190? Keeps moisture in it?


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 5, 2011)

I just use my thermapen, and pull at 200.

Never had dry home-baked bread that way.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 5, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Dan, From what I understand, Bread is like good beef. Take it out and let it finish cooking at rest. Maybe that is why the 190? Keeps moisture in it?


I can't answer that, I don't do much baking Dave, and this was the first time I've seen a temp reference with bread .

So you guys are saying an instant read works,.......... so the et73 will not ?


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the ET73, so I don't really know.

I shoot for 200 because that's about boiling temperature, and it means much of the internal water has become steam. Carry over will happen, but bread is much more porous and hydophilic, and can absorb condensing water vapor as it cools. So by pushing it to 200, the core of the bread is kept from getting soggy.


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 28, 2011)

I use an instant read and usually aim for 200-210

I use it pretty often, as so many things can affect baked goods...that range gives me a moist, yet done product...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow this is really getting technical.

I have never used a therm on bread before, just looked for the brown color on the outside.

Guess I'll have to get out the trusty thermapen next time.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't oven-bake (I'm an outdoor cooking buff), but before attempting some dutch oven baking a while back, my research took me to a few sites which mentioned temps for breads as well as cakes, with little mention of time,  except as an expected ciooking time. It's been a several months since I was studying that info, but, 190-200* seems like the range they were mentioning...just depended on the type of product. I can't remember what it was for now, but one called for a temp of 180 or 185*...was an odd-ball...maybe corn-bread.

Crap, I gotta dig that info up again, cuz now I'm curious. That's the thing about DO cooking...every time you cook in one, the conditions will be a bit different, so you gotta play it by ear in order to be able to compensate for the variables.

Anyway, from all that I gathered on the temp method for baking, it would seem at least as important for baking as for smoking most meats in order to get a consistent product, especially when you consider all the variables that can effect cooking. Relative humidity and elevation above sea-level, along with the type/brand of cooking equipment being among the most important. If you think about it this way, if someone who develops a recipe and procedure for a particularly sensitive product, the temps should be included because they may reside in a low-elevation, high-humidity climate. If their instructions only listed times and cooking chamber temp, someone using the same _tried and true _recipe in an arid climate at 6-8,000 ft elevation (or higher) won't get the same resulting end product.

If temps are mentioned in the method/procedure, stick with what worked for who ever wrote it. Then, your chances for success will be improved.

I gotta get into baking more, myself...every time I read on the subject here on the forums, something different comes up.

Good thread, btw...carry-on...

Eric


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 28, 2011)

Dutch Oven baking adds a whole 'nother dimension!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 29, 2011)

never heard of "temping" bread.....and i've baked alot of baked goods for a living.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2011)

What everybody here has said is valid...I have taught Baking and have trained with some awesome Baker's... Most of the Pro's know from Experience and Training, how long and at what point it's done, European Baker's take things pretty far and bake Breads and Pastries until really Dark Brown. The Thermometer is just a Tool, like a Toothpick for Cakes. Since Protien Coagulation and Starch Gelatinization, which varies depending on type, PH, sugar, salt, fat, protien and water content, is usually complete by 200*F... We say it's Done. Beyond this point Evaporation plays a bigger part and your product starts to dry out.

Instant Read or Digital Thermometers, including the Maverick, are fine for the job...BUT a word of caution!...Don't poke a thermometer into a Baked Product until the Minimum Baking Time in the Formula/Recipe is Reached!...Some Products are fragile until the baking is all but complete.You are looking for a Beautiful Loaf or Roll, not a PITA...JJ


----------

